# FreeBSD on SD card?



## clawhammer (May 16, 2018)

Is it possible to put FreeBSD on an ssd and boot from that on my computer? I use a mmc-sd with my raspbsd but was wondering if its possible to have a regular FreeBSD system on a mmc-sd card? I know I would probably be getting 80mb speeds but I am only going to be programming and shell scripting to learn.


----------



## Sensucht94 (May 17, 2018)

So if I got it right you're speaking about SDs (unlike thread's title may suggest). The answer is  naturallly yes; last summer I worked full-time on a 2011 MacBook Air booting FreeBSD from a SD


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2018)

SSD and SD are two different things. Please don't confuse the two. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digital


----------



## Phishfry (May 17, 2018)

clawhammer said:


> I know I would probably be getting 80mb speeds


I am using alot of SD cards and you will not see anything close.
CF hangs off the ATA100 bus.
Here is my card:


----------



## Phishfry (May 17, 2018)

Maybe if you put a CF card in a USB3.0 reader it would do better. Embedded CF cards are slow too.
Digital camera CF are much faster.
Most embedded devices with CF slot used ATA100. Mine is so old its probably ATA66.
The newest interface to replace CF card is CFast. It is a SATA device with roughly the same dimensions as a CF Card.
They don't seem to have the popularity that CF did on embedded gear. Embedded eMMC seems more popular.

So I guess you need to decide, How do you want to adapt your CF card for FreeBSD usage.
I am assuming your motherboard had no CF Slot. So your choices:
USB CF Card reader for external usage or SATA to CF adapter for internal usage.


----------



## clawhammer (May 21, 2018)

thanks.


----------

